# Problema com o Weather Underground



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 10:18)

Estou a fazer upload da estação para o weather underground e está tudo a funcionar, excepto que nao aparecem as minimas\maximas
Alguém saberá porque?
Estou a utilizar o sotware Cumulus mais recente.
Já tentei de tudo 

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI3#history

É esta a estação.


----------

